# WhelpWise



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

As I had stated before, Kristie had done a great article in Retrievers Online magazine, but here's my experience with WhelpWise.

Everybody that I dealt with was very professional and knowledgeable. The equipment arrived Monday and they had me up in running in no time. A video is included - which I watched about 3 times - BIG help!

The monitoring equipment was not difficult to use but the doppler takes some getting used to to find the heartbeats. 

The only "rough" patch I ran into was concerning the drugs. WhelpWise told me that they had contacted my vet about dispensing oxytocin and calcium to me - vet said that no body had contacted him and he would not dispense. WhelpWise was more concerned about this than I was. I was mainly interested in knowing what was going on with the labor/whelping and if there was a problem getting professional help in a timely manner - not trying to fix things on my own.

But since this was my first litter I felt very comfortable about the whole process since I didn't feel in the dark about what was going on. I had made arrangements to have a "doggy midwife" here to help out also - but he was among the missing and I couldn't locate him all week - possibly out of town. So this made me even gladder that I used WhelpWise. 

If you've been breeding a long time maybe this service wouldn't be needed, but being a novice I definitely feel it was money well spent. I would definitely use this service again.

Andy


----------

